# SAT or ACT classes in Maadi



## Mayerling

Hi,
I am looking for prep courses for the SAT and/or ACT class in Maadi. Would take a location in other areas of Cairo as well.


Thanks


----------



## MensEtManus

I would highly recommend you buy The Official SAT Study Guide from the collegeboard organization. The book has 10 real exams. If you solve those tests and learn from your mistakes, then you should be far more prepared than most folks. The more tests you practice the better off you will become.

I would also pick either the princeton or kaplan sat prep books. Basically, they show you some shortcuts in test-taking tips as well as some mnemonics for memorizing math or English rules. 

I am not a major fan of prep classes as they provide you with the illusion that if you spend the time in the classes you will be prepared; however, the truth is that the time you spend at home is what actually prepares you and the class prep simply provides you with the discipline and motivation to study. I can't review prep courses in Egypt, but in the USA, most of the instructors had very close to perfect scores. So if you do decide to go with one in Egypt, I would ask your instructor to show you his/her sat scores.


----------



## Mayerling

MensEtManus said:


> I would highly recommend you buy The Official SAT Study Guide from the collegeboard organization. The book has 10 real exams. If you solve those tests and learn from your mistakes, then you should be far more prepared than most folks. The more tests you practice the better off you will become.
> 
> I would also pick either the princeton or kaplan sat prep books. Basically, they show you some shortcuts in test-taking tips as well as some mnemonics for memorizing math or English rules.
> 
> I am not a major fan of prep classes as they provide you with the illusion that if you spend the time in the classes you will be prepared; however, the truth is that the time you spend at home is what actually prepares you and the class prep simply provides you with the discipline and motivation to study. I can't review prep courses in Egypt, but in the USA, most of the instructors had very close to perfect scores. So if you do decide to go with one in Egypt, I would ask your instructor to show you his/her sat scores.


Thanks for your help.
Sorry in this delay of thanks but have been on vacation.
My son does better in a class or one on one tutor rather than with the books ( which I have).


----------



## New Cairo

*Looking for ACT prep courses*



Mayerling said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for prep courses for the SAT and/or ACT class in Maadi. Would take a location in other areas of Cairo as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hello!

I'm extremely new to Cairo, and also in need of ACT prep courses. Were you able to find a place offering the courses?

Thank you in advance,


----------



## Kholoud

I urgently need a private English SAT teacher in maadi plz help


----------

